
Politicians from Germany's FDP sue over Network Enforcement Act - tannhaeuser
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/inland/zwei-fdp-politiker-klagen-gegen-netzdg-15632476.html
======
tannhaeuser
TLDR: effective of Jan 1st, 2018 online platforms are required to delete posts
without warrant under certain provisions. The law passed during German federal
elections to counter "fake news" and "hate speech" (and also to counter
foreign nations messing with the elections), even with obvious questions
regarding its legality under constitutional and fundamental rights. Tomorrow
it's going to be officially challenged before a lower court as a first step to
take it to the German constitutional court ("Supreme Court").

Already discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17108353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17108353)
where this law was portrayed in a positive light by NYT, though

